# Napoli vicinissimo a Milik. Ci siamo.



## admin (26 Luglio 2016)

Napoli scatenato sul mercato dopo la cessione di Higuain alla Juventus. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport 24, gli azzurri hanno in mano l'attaccante dell'Ajax, Milik. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Luglio 2016)

Ho letto di 35 milioni. Follia. A me 15 sembrano già tanti.


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2016)

Agli Europei non mi è sembrato davvero nulla di che.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Luglio 2016)

Ormai hanno capito che hanno un bel di soldi ( 45 al momento) e li spennano, 30 e passa milioni sono follia.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2016)

Agli europei scandaloso. Da Gialappa's.

Vedremo cosa combinerà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Luglio 2016)

*Di Marzio: affare in dirittura d'arrivo per 25M.*


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Luglio 2016)

Adquisto rischioso, vedremo.. 25 mln e sostituire Higuain sembra troppo per un bravo ragazzo come Milik, con meno soldi forse un Kalinic sarebbe piu funzionale per Sarri o un Calleri piu interessante per la piazza.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Luglio 2016)

25 mln per un attaccante RIDICOLO. 
E c'è chi si lamenta (me compreso ) dei 30 pagati per Bacca.
Pfff. 
Il problema è pensare che 100mln dei fantomatici cinesi possano bastare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare in dirittura d'arrivo per 25M.*



Come sempre fanno trading, che chiaramente comporta dei rischi soprattutto se devi sostituire Higuain, mica un Bacca qualsiasi.


Però che bel giocatore.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare in dirittura d'arrivo per 25M.*


A me questo non dice nulla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare in dirittura d'arrivo per 25M.*



Il giocatore per me è un buon prospetto,ma se il Napoli pensa di aver preso il sostituto di Higuain si sbaglia di grosso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare in dirittura d'arrivo per 25M.*



Passare da Gonzalo e questo è come stare con Kate Upton e finire con la Bindi


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Luglio 2016)

Tra giocatori ''in mano'' e ''siamo ai dettagli'' il Napoli dovrebbe avere già costruito uno squadrone che per pagarlo non bastano i soldi della vendita di Higuain...ma...rimanendo solo alle ufficialità l'unico acquisto è Giaccherini...costo 2 milioni di euro 

Icardi...Milik...poi un centrocampista...poi un difensore...poi poi poi...Zaza e siamo a posto così


----------



## danjr (26 Luglio 2016)

Hanno colmato il gap con la Juve mmmm! Praticamente se Napoli e Roma fanno ancora un po' di mercato possiamo giocarcela


----------



## Edric (26 Luglio 2016)

Il sito polacco Przeglad Sportowy confermerebbe l'acquisto... operazione da 32 milioni


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2016)

Non si fermano, prendono anche uno tra Bacca e Icardi secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non si fermano, prendono anche uno tra Bacca e Icardi secondo me



Si lo credo anche io. Forse prendono anche un centrocampista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si lo credo anche io. Forse prendono anche un centrocampista.



Tolisso-Milik-Icardi

Per Icardi si faranno spennare, almeno 60


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tolisso-Milik-Icardi
> 
> Per Icardi si faranno spennare, almeno 60



60 per Icardi sono una follia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 60 per Icardi sono una follia.



E occhio che ci buttano dentro Gabbiadini, il mercato impazzisce adesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E occhio che ci buttano dentro Gabbiadini, il mercato impazzisce adesso


Gabbiadini lo vorrei al Milan.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Luglio 2016)

Lo sapevo che si sarebbero fatti prendere dalla fretta e dalla frenesia e avrebbero commesso un errore. 

25 milioni per Milik sono estremamente e fuorisamente fuori mercato.


----------



## unbreakable (26 Luglio 2016)

Ho letto che Milik potrebbe essere il sostituto di Gabbiadini che passerebbe all'Inter più soldi per icardi..vediamo..

A me il Milik degli europei ha fatto ridere..ma vediamo..


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2016)

Non darei per scontato che l'acquisto di Milik escluda automaticamente Icardi. Il polacco lo cercavano anche prima che scoppiasse la vicenda Higuain.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Luglio 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Milik potrebbe essere il sostituto di Gabbiadini che passerebbe all'Inter più soldi per icardi..vediamo..
> 
> A me il Milik degli europei ha fatto ridere..ma vediamo..



beh non è che Lewa abbia fatto sfracelli.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Luglio 2016)

Vediamo...considerando che un altro Higuain non lo trovano e che hanno già Gabbiadini, in linea teorica farebbero bene a non spendere più di 25-30 milioni per la punta e a rinforzare centrocampo e difesa. 
Spendere gran parte del ricavato per Icardi non avrebbe avuto molto senso...
Certo, questo Milik è tutto da vedere. Forse avrebbero fatto meglio a prendere una certezza come Bacca...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Luglio 2016)

Non ha certo lo spessore per essere il centravanti titolare in champions. Se viene almposto di Gabbiadinin,ok, ma a quel punto pervhé non tenere Gabbiadini?


----------



## Aragorn (26 Luglio 2016)

Va detto che il Napoli è una squadra di seconda se non terza fascia a livello internazionale, quindi non è che potessero prendere chissà chi. Quanto accaduto tre anni fa con il passaggio Cavani-Higuain è un qualcosa di irripetibile, infatti tutti rimasero sbigottiti nel vedere l'argentino accettare come destinazione Napoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2016)

Scarsissimo. Il Napoli se ne pentirà presto, per me già a Gennaio trova un'altra destinazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2016)

A questo punto non sarebbe stato meglio restare con Gabbiadini? Polli.


----------



## BraveHeart (29 Luglio 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ha certo lo spessore per essere il centravanti titolare in champions. Se viene almposto di Gabbiadinin,ok, ma a quel punto pervhé non tenere Gabbiadini?


Gabbiadini si è stancato di fare panchina e non è che lo dico io ma tutta la scorsa stagione il suo procuratore non ha fatto che ripetere le stesse cose. Se arriva una squadra che gli può garantire un ruolo più importante in rosa, parte sicuro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Agosto 2016)

*È arrivata l'ufficialità. Il prezzo,confermato dall'Ajax,è di 32 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus*


----------



## koti (2 Agosto 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *È arrivata l'ufficialità. Il prezzo,confermato dall'Ajax,è di 32 milioni di euro più 1 di bonus*


Se Icardi e Lukaku valgono 70 ci può stare 32 per questo, ormai i prezzi sono completamente impazziti


----------



## Heaven (2 Agosto 2016)

Per me è un buon acquisto, poi se prendono anche Icardi tanta roba


----------

